# Looped double band tie



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Good or bad?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

For attaching double bands to the pouch that method works. It is fast, easy and secure.

It's the way I attache office rubber bands to my pouch.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok, thanks. So you don't recommend to tie the forks that way?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its good. May want dampen them before synching down... assume that you are though.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok folks. Thanks!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I've never used that method to attach to a fork.

It should work with the right fork configuration that keeps the bands from sliding.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

KawKan - I've actually used to attach tubes to paracord tabs that way - works, locks down well even. So will work on a suitable frame.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> KawKan - I've actually used to attach tubes to paracord tabs that way - works, locks down well even. So will work on a suitable frame.


Yes I have used that method for tubes and paracord as well ....but did not think about it for looped flats, could work on a Chinese Dankung slingshot ? .. Hummmm !

wll


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Can't see why not.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Neat, simple idea. I like shooting TB black butterfly style. Thanks for the idea/tip.


----------

